# Congrats, Dead.Blue.Clown



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_It's a boy._


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Please tell me he is named Lunchbox ... that would be so kewl.:grin:

Congrats.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

hummmmmm, well done. I had no doubt that He would sire a boy!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations ADB. Your child is only a day old at most and has already punked you by convincing you he'd be a girl. He's going to do very well. :grin:

Also, Alexander is an _awesome_ choice for a name. I should know, its my name.


LotN


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Poor dude. You got to write fast before he gets older! I guess he'd also be a good apprentice though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Congratulations ADB. Your child is only a day old at most and has already punked you by convincing you he'd be a girl. He's going to do very well. :grin:
> 
> Also, Alexander is an _awesome_ choice for a name. I should know, its my name.
> 
> ...


We share the name of conquers then.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats ADB!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! Having 5 myself I can tell you they are an absolute Joy!!!


Doc


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats ADB, now you only need to sire a few hundred million more before you start your galaxy wide conquest. Get to work!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats to ADB, there are pics up on his blog if you guys want to see. 

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats man.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

congrats ADB lets see how you handle nappy duty and writing...wishing all three of you the best i have two myself so good luck lol


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats, ADB! Hopefully your son will inspire you to become an (even greater) writer, while simultaneously not distracting you too much .


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!

I hope the little tyke brings you much joy and happiness. After the period of sleepness nights of course.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Should be in Off-Topic.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

bobss said:


> Should be in Off-Topic.



But he is more likely to see it here.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, man. I totally only just saw this thread.

Thanks, guys. It's awesome of you to give a fuck; I really appreciate having all this stuff to show him one day, and it's dead nice of y'all to bother in the first place.

Seriously, many thanks.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Belated congratulations from me as well. My whole life changed for the better when my son arrived. Gives you a whole new perspective on life. Nothing beats having your own mini-me.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Belated congratulations, ADB - wishing you 3 all the happiness in the world.


----------

